
When starting a new project, when wouldn't you want to build in a cloud? - djlewald
My background: 
As a newer face when it comes to software development, from the onset AWS was pretty much what I learned and has been my go to since for deployment. I&#x27;m certified with them, and feel competent with the basic IT principles the core products are built on. 
My Question:
While cloud computing has obviously created opportunities for products of all sizes, it typically come with trade-offs that are very unique depending on the products composition and demand. What kinds of products or projects have you worked on where cloud computing didn&#x27;t work out or was unviable?
======
verdverm
Airgapped installation into hospitals, on physical boxes designed and
assembled by the team. They are not ready or comfortable with the cloud yet.

